# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چگونه در ٨٨ روز از داروسازي قبول شدم!!

## Ali jk

سلام دوستان، اميدوارم روزاي كنكوري خوبي و سپري كرده باشين و روزاي عالي و پراز موفقيت هم پيش رو داشته باشين
يه چن تا از بچه ها گفتن تجربياتم و بگم و منم اولين تاپيكيه ك ميزنم
اگه اشكالي چيزي داشت ب بزرگي خودتون ببخشيد
اول از اين شروع كنم ك من سومين كنكورم قبول شدم
سال اول هيچي نخوندم و ١٠٤٧٠ اوردم
سال دوم عمومي و يكم زيست و رياضي خوندم و٣٧٣٧
پارسال هم ٢٠٣٠ اوردم
من دقيقا از ٢٠ فروردين شروع ب درس كردم و روزي بيشتراز ١٢ ساعت ميخوندم
البته از ١٠م با روزي ٣ ساعت شروع كردم و هرروز يه ساعت بيشتر خوندم
از ٩ صبح استارت و ميزدم تا ١:٣٠ شب
منفقطزيستوصفرنبودموقتيشرو  عكردمبقيهدرسامهمهصفروبعضامنفيح  تيمثهفيزيكببيندعزيزانممنبيشتريندرصد  يكبرافيزيكگذاشتهبودم٥٠بود  كبرامرويابودامسال٧٠زدمشچونخوندموتستزدمبعضابخداگريهمميگرفچوننميخ  استمبخونم،سختبودواصلانميف  هميدم؛وليخوندميربگريهميكردم،ميشدتايماست  راحتم؛بعدشاشكاموپاكميكردم  وشروعميكردمبتستزدنهرروززيستميخوندميكيدرميانفيزيكوشيمي٣روزيهبارهمرياضيپ.ن:فيزيكمضعيفورياضيمقويادبوباكتابايمبحثيعبدالمحم  ديكاركردمعربيوباناصحزاده(الا،رايگا  ه)دينيوباگاجوزيپفائقورنجبرز  اده(الا)زبانوهمبافيلزبانكانارينوش  تهزميندوسهتادرسشبكنكورسطحيخ  وندمويهتستزدمرياضيبانكتهوتستاريانحيدري  وابيقلمچيزيستوباكتابوالگونشردريافت  (عمارلو)فيزيكوباكازرانيان(الا)ودرس  نامهخسبزشيميهمباكتابوخسبزوفيلشيميعموميكامروزميخونيوتستاشوم  يزنيفرداشهميهمروربعدهبيدارشدن  ميكنيپ.ن:منعموميهاروقبلخابميخون  دمرياضيوفيزيكيهدرسنامهخوبمي  خادوبقيهشتستهتاميتونيدتستبزنيد واسشونزيستهمتستنميخاد؛سوالايكنك  وركافيه(نيازبتستداشتي،ايك  وخوبه،نميتونيبزنيوليدرسي  دميگيري)درسنامهايكداريهرچيهستاونو  بخوناينجوريكاولكتابدرسيوروزنا  مهواربخونبعددرسنامههاتوبخونونكاتنا  بوخاصوبنويسبعددرسوكتابوباهمعميقابخونشيميهممثلهزيست
فقط تستهارو هم زمان دار بزنيدتا ١٤ روز مونده ب كنكور خوندم و تموم كردم
چون تايم نداشتم واسه پروژه سه روز يه بار.. هر روز سوالاي كنكور و حل ميكردم
اونم دقيقا مثه شرايط كنكور
مثلا ساعت ٦:٣٠ بيدار ميشدم و صبحونه ميخوردم
لباسي ك ميخاستم كنكور بدم و ميپوشيدم و وسايل و لوازم و خوراكي هايي ك قرار بود سرجلسه ببرم و برميداشتم
٨:٣٠ ازمونم و شروع ميكردم و ٩:٤٥ ميرفتم سر اختصاصيا و دقيقا زماني ك كنكور تموم ميشه دس ميكشيدم و يكم ميخابيدم و بعد سوالا رو دونه دونه(حتي اونايي ك درست زدم) و بررسي ميكردم
باعث ميشه استرستون كم شه
من اول زيست و بعد شيمي و بعد فيزيك و اخر رياضي ميزدم
پيشنهاد نميكنم اينو، چون رياضيم جوري قوي بود ك گذاشتم اخر و تو ٧ ديقه ١٠ تا سوال زدم
زمان كم اوردم چون طبق عادتم صبحونه نخورده بودم و سر جلسه حالم بهم خورد و ٤٠ ديقه با عرض معذرت تو دسشويي بودم
دقيق درصدام يادم نيس ولي ادب ٦٠ عربي ٧٠ ديني ٥٥ زبان٦٠ رياضي ٣٤ زيست ٦٠ فيزيك٧٠ شيمي ٦٥ زده بودم
دو روز مونده ب كنكور هم درسايي ك احساس كردم يادم رفته و ضعيف بودم و نكاتي ك از تستا نوشته بودم و يه دور خوندم
حالانميدونمكاملبوديانهاگهسواليبودومبهمگفتمبپرسي  د؛جوابميدم
از اينم ميتونيد استفاده كنيد
http://forum.konkur.in/thread66938.html

پ.ن١: اگه اشكالي داره بگيد
پ.ن٢: ترستون و بذاريد كنار شروع كنيد.. سخترينش شروع كردنه و بقيه ش راحته
پ.ن٣: برا اين هم ك صبحا خابتون نياد از خشك شده گل ميخك استفاده كنيد و بوش كنيد
پ.ن٤: شايد واستون تكراري باشه و زياد باشه، ببخشيد

----------


## Hantooshe

عالی بود مرسی

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

> سلام دوستان، اميدوارم روزاي كنكوري خوبي و سپري كرده باشين و روزاي عالي و پراز موفقيت هم پيش رو داشته باشين
> يه چن تا از بچه ها گفتن تجربياتم و بگم و منم اولين تاپيكيه ك ميزنم
> اگه اشكالي چيزي داشت ب بزرگي خودتون ببخشيد
> اول از اين شروع كنم ك من سومين كنكورم قبول شدم
> سال اول هيچي نخوندم و ١٠٤٧٠ اوردم
> سال دوم عمومي و يكم زيست و رياضي خوندم و٣٧٣٧
> پارسال هم ٢٠٣٠ اوردم
> من دقيقا از ٢٠ فروردين شروع ب درس كردم و روزي بيشتراز ١٢ ساعت ميخوندم
> البته از ١٠م با روزي ٣ ساعت شروع كردم و هرروز يه ساعت بيشتر خوندم
> ...





میگم وجدانا من میبینم طرف میگه  هیچی نخوندم شدم 10هزار خب سوال اینجاست که اونی هم که شده 150هزار هیچی نخونده بود پس چطور شما با اون بابا که هروتاتون هم هیچی نخوندین 140هزار نفر بینتون اختلافه....؟ :Y (630):  :Y (727):

----------


## Hantooshe

> میگم وجدانا من میبینم طرف میگه  هیچی نخوندم شدم 10هزار خب سوال اینجاست که اونی هم که شده 150هزار هیچی نخونده بود پس چطور شما با اون بابا که هروتاتون هم هیچی نخوندین 140هزار نفر بینتون اختلافه....؟


خب حتما جو گرفته فک کرده خیلی بلده رفته تستا رو جواب داده منفی شده شایدم ده بیس سی چهل کرده ج داده.منم پارسال هییییییییچ نخوندم حالا ۱۰ هزار ک نشدم اما ۳۰ هزار شدم

----------


## A.H.M

تبریک و موفق باشی
انشالله امسال منم میخوام کولاک کنم
رتبه پارسالم هفت هزار بوده و امسال هم از اسفند میخونم الانم حدودا 14 تا 15 ساعت میخونم
2 تا سوال عجیب برام پیش اومده ؛ 1.من هر مصاحبه ای خوندم که از فروردین شروع کردن یه درصدی برا اختصاصی خوندن ولی تو کنکور کمتر جواب دادن نمیدونم درمورد شما صادقه یا نه 
منم که کلا اختصیم فقط زیست و شیمی قوی بوده و البته امسال ریاضی خوب کار کردم ولی فیزیک نه . بنظرت واسه فیزیک و ریاضی اگه تا 70 درصد مباحث رو بخونم میتونم حداکثر 60 بزنم
2.من شدیدا خسته میشم و بعضی وقتا اصلا حس میکنم ذهنم منفجر میشه راهکاری داری؟
ممنون

----------


## A.H.M

> میگم وجدانا من میبینم طرف میگه  هیچی نخوندم شدم 10هزار خب سوال اینجاست که اونی هم که شده 150هزار هیچی نخونده بود پس چطور شما با اون بابا که هروتاتون هم هیچی نخوندین 140هزار نفر بینتون اختلافه....؟


اون بابا منفی زده
طبق امار سنجش شما بری برگت رو سفید بدی یعنی فقط کیک بخوری رتبت چیزی حدودا 45 تا 50 هزار منطقه میشه

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

اگه امکانش هست درصداتون رو بگید و اینکه منطقه چندبودین...
ممنون :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام.فیزیک چطوری تونستی از صفر به ۷۰برسی؟چقد زمان گذاشتی؟و با چه روشی کار کردی؟*

----------


## A.H.M

> تبریک و موفق باشی
> انشالله امسال منم میخوام کولاک کنم
> رتبه پارسالم هفت هزار بوده و امسال هم از اسفند میخونم الانم حدودا 14 تا 15 ساعت میخونم
> 2 تا سوال عجیب برام پیش اومده ؛ 1.من هر مصاحبه ای خوندم که از فروردین شروع کردن یه درصدی برا اختصاصی خوندن ولی تو کنکور کمتر جواب دادن نمیدونم درمورد شما صادقه یا نه 
> منم که کلا اختصیم فقط زیست و شیمی قوی بوده و البته امسال ریاضی خوب کار کردم ولی فیزیک نه . بنظرت واسه فیزیک و ریاضی اگه تا 70 درصد مباحث رو بخونم میتونم حداکثر 60 بزنم
> 2.من شدیدا خسته میشم و بعضی وقتا اصلا حس میکنم ذهنم منفجر میشه راهکاری داری؟
> ممنون


دوستان شما هم اگه راهکاری دارید ممنون میشم پیشنهاد بدید

----------


## BARONI

مثل همیشه پرانرژی . دمت گرم

----------


## BARONI

ازمونی میدادی ؟

----------


## _Mammad_

دمت گرم داداش 
دوتا سوال:انگیزت چی بود ک تونستی اینجور بخونی و کم نیاری بعد از این همه کم کاری ؟
و اینکه خواب کم مشکلی واست پیش نیورد ؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیر123


اون بابا منفی زده
طبق امار سنجش شما بری برگت رو سفید بدی یعنی فقط کیک بخوری رتبت چیزی حدودا 45 تا 50 هزار منطقه میشه


خیر ، پاسخنامه رو سفید بذارید رتبه 50هزار نمیشه
کارنامه ی خودم هست
*

----------


## Sadaf122

ممنون كه وقت گذاشتين
لطفا درباره فيزيك يه كم بيشتر توضيح بدين
برا فيزيك كازرانيان ميديدين از رو چي تست ميزدين؟ همه تستاي كتابتونو ميزدين؟ چ مباحثيو خوندين اصلا حذف كردين چيزيو؟

----------


## Drdonya

کنکور چه سالی؟

----------


## mina_77

> *
> 
> خیر ، پاسخنامه رو سفید بذارید رتبه 50هزار نمیشه
> کارنامه ی خودم هست
> فایل پیوست 86634*


افرین به شجاعتت
+
نخوندنِ آدم به آدم فرق داره
اغلب موارد وقتی کسی میگه نخوندم برای کنکور، صرفا منظورش آمادگی کامل نداشتنه
همین 
وگرنه رتبه 100k هم باید تستی رو وارد پاسخبرگ میکردی
و بدون هیــــچ خوندنی، قطعا بدست نمیاد

----------


## fta445

ببخشيد درباره فيزيك براي درسنامه الان چي پيشنهاد ميديد؟؟براي كسي كه تا الان خوب نخونده درسنامه گاج نقره اي زياده

----------


## amirosein

رتبه ات چند شده؟ کدوم دانشگاه قبول شدی؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Sadaf122

> رتبه ات چند شده؟ کدوم دانشگاه قبول شدی؟


نوشتن ديگه
رتبشون ٢٠٣٠ شده
دانشگاه اروميه

----------


## amirosein

> نوشتن ديگه
> رتبشون ٢٠٣٠ شده
> دانشگاه اروميه


آها! الان دیدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Gladiolus

خواهشششششششش میکنم برای فیزیک منو راهنمایی کنید
من برای درسای دیگه اگر بخونم میتونم جمع کنم ولی از فیزیک غیر پیش 2 واقعا میترسم
با خودم میگم میزنم 50 بعد میگم اگه تو کنکور چیزایی که خوندم سخت بیاد چی
چه مبحثایی رو حذف کردید چطور سرعتتونو بردید بالا؟
روزی چند ساعت میخوندید؟
من امسال اخرین شانسمه خواهشا کمکم کنید

----------


## fta445

> خواهشششششششش میکنم برای فیزیک منو راهنمایی کنید
> من برای درسای دیگه اگر بخونم میتونم جمع کنم ولی از فیزیک غیر پیش 2 واقعا میترسم
> با خودم میگم میزنم 50 بعد میگم اگه تو کنکور چیزایی که خوندم سخت بیاد چی
> چه مبحثایی رو حذف کردید چطور سرعتتونو بردید بالا؟
> روزی چند ساعت میخوندید؟
> من امسال اخرین شانسمه خواهشا کمکم کنید


منم همين مشكلو دارم
همه ميگن بهترين منبع همون گاج نقره اي و تستاي ستاره دارشه
اما هنوز نميدونم درسنامه هاشو چطور بخونم 
درسنامه هاش زياده و وقت كم

----------


## SHINER

یه چیزی ب نظر من ک اینایی ک پشتن و میگن نخونده خب ب هر حال هر سال ک پشت بودن یه چیزایی خورده ب گوششون پایه هم دارن
اگ واقعا با این زمان کم میشد قبول شد دیگ چرا این همه سال پشت میموندن :/ 

حالا سوای از اینا
من خودم پای ی صفر صفر مطلق هستم صفر از امروز دیگ جدی شروع میکنم ( فقط هم یه فصل زیست خونده ام تا اینجا ) 
بعد کنکور میام میگم این چن روزه با پایه صفر مطلق و سال ها دوری از کنکور میشه ن شد


با تشکر

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Ali jk

> خواهشششششششش میکنم برای فیزیک منو راهنمایی کنید
> من برای درسای دیگه اگر بخونم میتونم جمع کنم ولی از فیزیک غیر پیش 2 واقعا میترسم
> با خودم میگم میزنم 50 بعد میگم اگه تو کنکور چیزایی که خوندم سخت بیاد چی
> چه مبحثایی رو حذف کردید چطور سرعتتونو بردید بالا؟
> روزی چند ساعت میخوندید؟
> من امسال اخرین شانسمه خواهشا کمکم کنید


بالا گفتم

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Ali jk

> کنکور چه سالی؟


كنكور ٩٧

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Panizz

> متن بالاي اين توضيح دادم
> من از خ سيز تست ميزدم
> يكي از اشتباهام همين بود ك حذف نكردم و همه رو خوندم
> ولي اي كاش سيناماتيك و ديناميك و حذف ميكردم.. تستاش هم خ وقتم و گرفت


حذف این دوتا‌مبحث تو فیزیک خیلی به ضرر نیست؟!
واسه ریاضی چه‌مباحثیو حذف کنم خوبه؟
شیمیو زیستو میخوام کامل بخونم فقط
نظام‌جدیدم

----------


## mmr

این کاری که شما کردی توی رشته ریاضی هم ممکنه ایا ؟

----------


## Maja7080

خیلی ممنونم برای این تاپیکتون

----------


## sara_7886

> اگه بگم شايد مسخرم كنين و بخنديد
> ولي ميخاستم واسه انسانيت وارد دارو يا پزشكي بشم و هدف مادي نداشتم چون مشكلش و ندارم
> ميخاستم بعده تموم شدن درسم تو مناطق محروم ب ادما كمك كنم و داروهايي واسه بيماران لاعلاج پيدا كنم
> چون اونقد شاديهاي زندگي زير دلم و زده ك اين تنها چيزيه ك شادم ميكنه
> نه مشكل خاب نداشتم
> چون هدفم و بزرگتراز خاب و استراحت ميديدم و وقت زيادي واسه خاب تو اينده هس


با شناختی که از شما دارم قطعا هدفتون همینقدر مقدس و معنوی بوده ممنون از کمک های بی دریغتون  :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## AzerilA

با توضیحاتی که دادین شما در 388 روز قبول شدین

----------


## roxsana

> اگه بگم شايد مسخرم كنين و بخنديد
> ولي ميخاستم واسه انسانيت وارد دارو يا پزشكي بشم و هدف مادي نداشتم چون مشكلش و ندارم
> ميخاستم بعده تموم شدن درسم تو مناطق محروم ب ادما كمك كنم و داروهايي واسه بيماران لاعلاج پيدا كنم
> چون اونقد شاديهاي زندگي زير دلم و زده ك اين تنها چيزيه ك شادم ميكنه
> نه مشكل خاب نداشتم
> چون هدفم و بزرگتراز خاب و استراحت ميديدم و وقت زيادي واسه خاب تو اينده هس


 
وای منم مثل شما هستم هر لحظه از زندگیم شده  این بچه های سرطانی :Yahoo (101):  تمام آرزوم این هست که یه روزی بتونم پیششون باشم و برای حال خوبشون تلاش کنم تبریک میگم واقعا افرادی مثل شما کم پیدا میشن خیلی خوشحال شدم

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

داخل این مدت چطور تونستین کل فیزیک و شیمی رو کامل اونم با وجود بقیه درسا و وقت کم بخونید..........؟!
خیلی عجیبه والا........ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Seyed Chester

> متاسفانه وقت واسه اپلود فيلماي انگيزشي ندارم
> واسه انسانها.. هيچ محدوديتي معني نداره
> وقتي اراده انسان يه چيزي و بخاد
> همه وجودش دست ب دست هم ميدن تا ب اون برسه..
> باوجود اينكه بخاطر اينرسي ك تو ذات طبيعت هس عواملي در اوايل شروعت سعي ميكنن جلوت و بگيرن تا درس نخوني.. وقتي از اينا عبور كردي؛ ديگه سختي و محدوديت معني نداره برات..؛ حون تو فقط يه هدف داري ك براش داري از جون مايه ميزاري!!!
> مثلا دعواي خانوادگي و برون روي و خاب زياد و سرگيجه رو اوايل داشتم، ولي بعد يه هفته ديگه تموم شدن


ممنون از این تاپیک ارزشمندتون
خیلی لطف کردید هم جنبه انگیزشی هم راهنمایی عالی داشت
عذر میخوام شما چقدر در شبانه روزمیخوابیدید؟

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Hantooshe

ولی شما رتبه سال قبلتون هم خیلی خوب بوده.پایتون قوی بود.با پایه ضعیف میشه عایا

----------


## Hantooshe

مثلا با رتبه ۳۰ هزار

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## f.a.l

آفرین دمت گرم واقعا
امیدوارم همه بچه ها تو کنکور موفق بشن

----------


## AzerilA

> واسه اينكه تو اين زمان قبول شدم نيازي ب اثبات خودم ندارم
> چون من ب اونجايي ك ميخاستم رسيدم و راضيم
> هركسي هم ب اين تصور و فكر برسه ك ميتونه و تلاش كنه
> سختي ها رو تحمل كنه
> ب هدفش ميرسه
> شما هم لطفا كم روحيه بقيه رو ضعيف كنيد
> درضمن.:: امثال شما زمان كنكوره من خيلييييييييي زياد بودن؛ ك باعث شدن قبله عيد نخونم و نااميد باشم
> ولي تصميمي ك من شب ٩ م فروردين گرفتم و از ٢٠م فروردين بهش ايمان اوردم و رسما جوري درس خوندم ك هنوز هم حسش تو وجودم هس!!!
> اونايي ك مسخره م كردن وبهم خنديدن و خيلي وقته نديدمشون
> ...


من نخواستم روحیه خراب کنم فقط میگم با توجه به حرفاتون و پایه ای که داشتید و رتبه ای که سال قبل اوردین شما در واقع خیلی بیشتر از این مقدار مطالعه کردین

----------


## mina_77

> ببين پايه م قوي نبود
> فقط زيست و همونطوري ك گفتم خونده بودم و رياضيم از اول قوي بود
> من رتبه پارسالم و مديون اين دو درسم
> پارسال عمومي ميانگين ٥٠ زده بودم و فيزيكم ٢٠ و شيمي ٣٠ و زيست ٤٠ و رياضي ٨٠
> حالا واسه كسي ك ٣٠٠٠٠ اورده
> بهترين راه حل اينه رو درساي پايه و راحت كار كنه
> مثلا پيش ١ فيزيك و بيخيال با مقاومتها.. زيست ژنتيك و گياهي و بيخيال(فصل ٨ دوم راحته، بخون).. پيش ٢ شيمي و بيخيال.. رياضي هم مثلثات و با منحنيهاي درجه ٢ بيخيال
> رو بقيه كار كني و خوب بخوني.. رتبه ت يكم با من فرق ميكنه نهايتش و دارو اروميه نميشه؛ ميشه هرمزگان، كرمان(بدترين حالت و گفتم)
> اگر هم نخوني احتمالا باز پشت بموني
> پ.ن: نميخام بترسونمت ولي يكم سستي كني، پشت ميموني


سلام 
کتابهای زیستتون رو دارید هنوز 
کتاب درسی منظورم هست

----------


## Ali jk

> سلام 
> کتابهای زیستتون رو دارید هنوز 
> کتاب درسی منظورم هست


دارم ولي پيشم نيس
خونه ست

----------


## Mysterious

*من انقدر اعتماد به نفسم اومده پایین که به 10k منطقه 3 هم راضیم*

----------


## Ruby

> *من انقدر اعتماد به نفسم اومده پایین که به 10k منطقه 3 هم راضیم*


*
من نیز هم*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Nahal1993

سلام . ممنون بابت تایپیکتون . میشه لطف کنید بفرمایید برنامه روزانتون به چه صورت بود برای هر درسی چقدر تایم میگذاشتید در روز؟ ! *** و اینکه شما برای درس فیزیک که بقول خودتون منفی بودید روزانه چقدر تایم میگذاشتید؟؟ ***  آ یا بعد از عید فیلمهای کازارنیان (آلا) رو نگاه کردید؟؟

----------


## Nahal1993

سلام . میشه لطف کنید برنامه روزانتون رو بگید که چقدر برای هر درسی تایم گذاشتید ؟؟ بخصوص برای فیزیک روزانه چقدر وقت گذاشتید؟؟ . ایا تو این مدت  ۸۸ روزتون فیلمهای فیزیک کازارنیان رو نگاه کردید؟ ؟  و فکرکنم ریاضی رو هر روز نمیخوندید درستع؟!

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Churchill

نظرت راجع به این درصد ها تو مدت زمان باقی مونده چیه دکتر؟
ادبیات 49
عربی 94
معارف 78
خارجه 32
زمین شناسی 72
ریاضی 37
زیست شناسی 61
فیزیک 32
شیمی 52

----------


## Ali jk

الف

----------


## Churchill

رتبه 371 دانشگاه تهران داروسازی روزانه کنکور 97

----------


## Churchill

از ادبیات قرابت رو راحت میزنم بجز یکی دو تا رو که باید بیشتر درسارو بخونم همین الان بدون معلومات لغت هم بیشتر رد گزینه 90 درصد تاریخ ادبیات ها رو هم بلدم فقط یه مرور میخواد  آرایه رو هم بیشتر بلدم و با تکنیک رد گزینه عمدتاٌ حل میکنم 
عربی رو ترجمه و تهریب همین الان مگه اینکه خیلی بپیچونن نتونم 1 2 تا شو جواب بدم معنی واژه رو هم خوب بلدم میشه نزدیک 50 درصد که متن رو بزنم 
معارف رو هم که با  یه مرور میتونم خیلی بالا بزنم روزایی رو که نخوندم هم سر آزمون یه 30 40 درصد معلومات از گذشته دارم با یه مرور راحت تا 90 درصد میرسه 
خارجه رو باید یه ذره کار کنم شبا دارم کار میکنم هم لغت هم کلوز و ریدینگ پیشرفت هم داشتم فقط باید رو زمانش کار کنم 
یه سری فصل زمین شناسی هست که دارم اونا رو میخونم و جدا کردم و راحت هستن بیشتر حفظی هستن و راحت با مرور غیر متمرکز نتیجه گرفتم و سوالات کنکور رو جواب دادم نزدیک به 80 درصد دارم اونا رو میخونم
ریاضی رو آمار /احتمال/ معادله درجه 2/ معادله نامعادله /ماتریس/ لگاریتم/تابع نزدیک به 10 وال میشه و خوندم شون 
زیست رو همین الان من کنکور رو جلو دستم بزارن از هر سوال دو گزینه رو میتونم راحت رد کنم با معلومات دبیرستانیم چون  همینالان هم دارم این کار رو انجام میدم یه طرز خوندن خاصی دارم میدونم چطور میشه سوال داد بیشتر سمت ایکیو میرم تا آزمون های  آزمایشی و کتاب رو هم چند بار میخونم 
فیزیک رو هم نور هندسی/گرما و قانون گازها و فصل های 5 تا 8 پیش دانشگاهی که سر جمع میشه 12 تست
شیمی رو یه ذره مشکل دارم و خیلی هم دارم میخونمش الان بیشتر رفتم سمت کتاب درسی و تست های ایکیو و یه درسی هستش که رو هیچ کتابی نمیشه براش تمرکز کرد کاملاٌ شانسی هست

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام دوست عزیز وقتت بخیر 

قاعدتا عادت ندارم بیام اینجور تاپیک ها و پست بزارم ولی از بس عنوان تاپیک عجیب بود اومدم ببینم اوضاع از چ قراره :Yahoo (15): 

من کاری به این ندارم که این مدت میشه رتبه آورد یا نه ولی فقط خواستم خدمتتون عرض کنم که شما عملا در 788 روز داروسازی آوردی نه 88 روز. یه جوری گفتی پایه ضعیف گفتیم حالا پر پرش از هر درس 10 درصد بزنی ولی آخه خودت بگو کسی که عمومی رنج 50 بوده اختصاصی زیست 40 ریاضی 80 درصد و همچنین سال قبلش 3000 شده این میشه پایه صفر؟ :Yahoo (114): 
لااقل میخوای انگیزه بدی بگو آقا اونایی که الان ترازشون کمه و جسته گریخته خوندن اگه این 80 روزو خوب بخونن میتونن به نتیجه ی خوب تو کنکور امیدوار باشن ولی نه اینکه بیای بگی با پایه صفر داروسازی آوردم

انشاالله که موفق باشی در تموم مراحل زندگیت  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## _Scorpion_

> از ادبیات قرابت رو راحت میزنم بجز یکی دو تا رو که باید بیشتر درسارو بخونم همین الان بدون معلومات لغت هم بیشتر رد گزینه 90 درصد تاریخ ادبیات ها رو هم بلدم فقط یه مرور میخواد  آرایه رو هم بیشتر بلدم و با تکنیک رد گزینه عمدتاٌ حل میکنم 
> عربی رو ترجمه و تهریب همین الان مگه اینکه خیلی بپیچونن نتونم 1 2 تا شو جواب بدم معنی واژه رو هم خوب بلدم میشه نزدیک 50 درصد که متن رو بزنم 
> معارف رو هم که با  یه مرور میتونم خیلی بالا بزنم روزایی رو که نخوندم هم سر آزمون یه 30 40 درصد معلومات از گذشته دارم با یه مرور راحت تا 90 درصد میرسه 
> خارجه رو باید یه ذره کار کنم شبا دارم کار میکنم هم لغت هم کلوز و ریدینگ پیشرفت هم داشتم فقط باید رو زمانش کار کنم 
> یه سری فصل زمین شناسی هست که دارم اونا رو میخونم و جدا کردم و راحت هستن بیشتر حفظی هستن و راحت با مرور غیر متمرکز نتیجه گرفتم و سوالات کنکور رو جواب دادم نزدیک به 80 درصد دارم اونا رو میخونم
> ریاضی رو آمار /احتمال/ معادله درجه 2/ معادله نامعادله /ماتریس/ لگاریتم/تابع نزدیک به 10 وال میشه و خوندم شون 
> زیست رو همین الان من کنکور رو جلو دستم بزارن از هر سوال دو گزینه رو میتونم راحت رد کنم با معلومات دبیرستانیم چون  همینالان هم دارم این کار رو انجام میدم یه طرز خوندن خاصی دارم میدونم چطور میشه سوال داد بیشتر سمت ایکیو میرم تا آزمون های  آزمایشی و کتاب رو هم چند بار میخونم 
> فیزیک رو هم نور هندسی/گرما و قانون گازها و فصل های 5 تا 8 پیش دانشگاهی که سر جمع میشه 12 تست
> شیمی رو یه ذره مشکل دارم و خیلی هم دارم میخونمش الان بیشتر رفتم سمت کتاب درسی و تست های ایکیو و یه درسی هستش که رو هیچ کتابی نمیشه براش تمرکز کرد کاملاٌ شانسی هست




میشه توضیج بدی زمینو چطور و کدوم فصلارو خوندی ؟

----------


## Churchill

بجز فصول  1/3/4 سوم
و 1/3/4/9 چهارم
بقیش میشه 12 فصل  اگه به من باشه کمتر از یکماه میتونم ببخونمش با هفت چیز خیلی سبز و دارم این کار رو  میکنم

----------


## Nahal1993

میشه درمورد فیزیک بگید چقدر روزانه براش تایم گذاشتید؟ ؟ .

----------


## Ali jk

ببخشيد دوستان
من علاقه اي ب حاشيه ندارم و وقتش و هم ندارم؛ذاتا درسام هم سنگينه تو يوني
اينجا اينجور چيزا رو فقط گذاشتم تا كسي خاست و مشكل داشت برطرف شه
حالا اگه ب مذاق بعضيا خوش نيومده يا مشكل از منه شايد
من فقط ب اين خاطر اونا رو گفتم ك كسي نگفته بود بهم
گفتم اونايي ك ب كارشون مياد استفاده كنن
همين
تيم مديريت؛ اگه ميشه تاپيك و حذف كنيد؛ مرسي @Araz

----------


## Ali jk

> سلام دوست عزیز وقتت بخیر 
> 
> قاعدتا عادت ندارم بیام اینجور تاپیک ها و پست بزارم ولی از بس عنوان تاپیک عجیب بود اومدم ببینم اوضاع از چ قراره
> 
> من کاری به این ندارم که این مدت میشه رتبه آورد یا نه ولی فقط خواستم خدمتتون عرض کنم که شما عملا در 788 روز داروسازی آوردی نه 88 روز. یه جوری گفتی پایه ضعیف گفتیم حالا پر پرش از هر درس 10 درصد بزنی ولی آخه خودت بگو کسی که عمومی رنج 50 بوده اختصاصی زیست 40 ریاضی 80 درصد و همچنین سال قبلش 3000 شده این میشه پایه صفر؟
> لااقل میخوای انگیزه بدی بگو آقا اونایی که الان ترازشون کمه و جسته گریخته خوندن اگه این 80 روزو خوب بخونن میتونن به نتیجه ی خوب تو کنکور امیدوار باشن ولی نه اینکه بیای بگی با پایه صفر داروسازی آوردم
> 
> انشاالله که موفق باشی در تموم مراحل زندگیت


ايشون مثه اينكه تجرياتشون زياده
سوال داشتيد از ايشون بپرسيد

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> ايشون مثه اينكه تجرياتشون زياده
> سوال داشتيد از ايشون بپرسيد



ببین گل پسر شمایی که تحمل یه سوال و انتقاد رو نداری یا تاپیک نزن یا اولش بنویس در این تاپیک فقط از من تعریف و تمجید کنید و نظر مخالف اصن اعلام وجود نکنه اونوقت هرکی خواست نظر خلاف بده دیگه میگه تاپیک خودشه بزار خوش باشه :Yahoo (79): 
میخوای کمک کنی خب بکن میخوای راهنمایی کنی خب بکن میخوای کار خیر بکنی خب بکن ولی رو اسلوب و قاعده ی خودش 
در ضمن من هیچ ادعایی هم ندارم و صرفا فقط نظرمو گفتم همین هرچند الان که میخوای خیلی پیاز داغشو زیاد کنی باید خدمتت عرض کنم که اگر اهل کوبیدن و یا حاشیه بردن تاپیک بودم میومدم میگفتم اصن این رتبه ها و درصد هایی که میگی اصن مدرکش کو؟ اصن این تراز کانون ک میگی کو؟ 
کلا این کاراگاه بازیا رو خودم خوشم نمیاد و فقط صرفا سوال پرسیدم ازتون نمیدونسم از گل نازک تر هستین و بهتون برمیخوره :Yahoo (17): 

حالام خیلی ناراحتی نداره که قهر نکن عمو جون بیا تاپیکتو ادامه بده دیگه این بچه بازیا چیه پیام پاک میکنی و میگی بیان تاپیک رو ببندن و ...

----------


## its.powergirl

> نظرت راجع به این درصد ها تو مدت زمان باقی مونده چیه دکتر؟
> ادبیات 49
> عربی 94
> معارف 78
> خارجه 32
> زمین شناسی 72
> ریاضی 37
> زیست شناسی 61
> فیزیک 32
> شیمی 52


واقعا با این درصدا رتبه ی371؟
معجزه ی زمین شناسیه،بدون زمین رتبش در این حد خوب نمیشد اصلا

----------

